# Cách chăm sóc trẻ bị bệnh sởi ở nhà an toàn



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (18/2/19)

Sởi là bệnh theo mùa, thường gặp ở trẻ nhỏ và là bệnh lành tính. Tuy nhiên, nếu không biết cách chăm sóc đúng cách, trẻ có thể bị biến chứng dẫn đến tử vong. Những trẻ có nguy cơ mắc sởi cao là những trẻ có thể trạng yếu, sinh non, không được tiêm phòng vắc-xin phòng ngừa đầy đủ. Người lớn cũng có thể bị sởi nếu cơ thể không đủ miễn dịch với bệnh.




Bệnh sởi chưa có thuốc điều trị đặc hiệu, điều trị chủ yếu để phòng bội nhiễm và các biến chứng nặng do sởi gây ra. Do đó, việc chăm sóc cho trẻ đóng vai trò rất quan trọng. Khi có dấu hiệu của bệnh sởi, nên đến cơ sở y tế địa phương để được khám, điều trị và tư vấn về cách chăm sóc trẻ.

Hầu hết những bệnh nhân mắc sởi thể nhẹ có thể được điều trị và chăm sóc tại nhà theo hướng dẫn của bác sĩ hoặc nhân viên y tế. Việc chăm sóc tại nhà phụ huynh cần chú ý những nguyên tắc quan trọng sau đây:
- Cho trẻ ăn thức ăn mềm lỏng, giàu dinh dưỡng, dễ tiêu hóa như cháo thịt, súp dinh dưỡng, sữa bột các loại... Bố mẹ nên chia thành nhiều bữa ăn, mỗi bữa ăn ít một để giúp trẻ nhận đủ chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết.
- Cho trẻ uống nhiều nước hơn bình thường nhất là những loại nước ép trái cây tươi để đảm bảo việc cung cấp đủ nguồn vitamin cho cơ thể, cải thiện sức đề kháng.




- Giữ vệ sinh thân thể tốt giúp da trẻ luôn sạch sẽ và khô thoáng để ngăn ngừa tình trạng bội nhiễm vi khuẩn có thể gây nguy hiểm cho trẻ, cho trẻ ở phòng thoáng, sáng, tránh gió lùa. Lau người cho trẻ hằng ngày bằng khăn sạch, mềm. Thường xuyên rửa mặt, lau mồm cho bé, thay ga, đệm, quần áo để đảm bảo giữ vệ sinh cho trẻ.

- Uống thuốc hạ sốt theo chỉ dẫn của cán bộ y tế, nhỏ mắt thường xuyên bằng nước muối sinh lý hoặc thuốc nhỏ mắt chloramphenicol 0,1% khoảng 3 - 4 lần/ngày.

-  Người chăm sóc trẻ phải rửa tay thường xuyên rửa tay bằng thuốc sát khuẩn hoặc rửa tay với xà phòng, đeo khẩu trang

- Nếu thấy trẻ bị sốt và phát ban, phụ huynh nghi ngờ trẻ bị sởi nên đưa trẻ đến khám bệnh tại cơ sở y tế nhà nước như trạm y tế phường/xã, trung tâm y tế quận/huyện vì nếu đúng trẻ mắc sởi thì bác sĩ sẽ kê đơn và cấp phát vitamin A viên nang liều cao 100.000 đơn vị để bảo vệ đôi mắt của trẻ.

- Khi trẻ có các dấu hiệu bất thường, ví dụ đã hết sốt tự nhiên xuất hiện sốt lại, không hạ sốt sau khi dùng thuốc, ho nhiều hơn và có đờm, khó thở, tím tái, li bì, nôn trớ nhiều, trẻ có biểu hiện chói mắt hoặc đi ngoài hoặc có các biểu hiện bất thường khác... thì cần đưa đi cơ sở y tế để được điều trị kịp thời.

Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

